# kit bash logging caboose



## choochoowilly (Oct 31, 2016)

Recently finished a caboose for my lumber train, LGB single axel car with kalamazoo cabin, detail parts from bachmann crates fron playmobil and LGB, lit the cabin using walmart outdoor solar lights @ $.99 each, just drilled a hole in the roof and puched in from under side and a little silicone and done. Scratched built a logging saw from styrene using pinking shears. fun build


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Bill, the beauty and character are in the details, great job. LiG


----------



## choochoowilly (Oct 31, 2016)

Nick Jr said:


> Bill, the beauty and character are in the details, great job. LiG


Thanks Nick, fun build


----------

